# Cheap exercise bike needed!



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

Where could i find a half decent cheap exercise bike below £100?


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

they dont exist new at that price mate-you get what you pay for with gym equipment-best bets gonna be second hand so ebay or gumtree


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

Ukmeathead said:


> Where could i find a half decent cheap exercise bike below £100?


You'll not get a new one for that price as above second hand one Facebook selling sites eBay gum tree ect.......


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

Hmm well that sucks what other home exercise equipment out this is any good & cheap if any


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

Ukmeathead said:


> Hmm well that sucks what other home exercise equipment out this is any good & cheap if any


Not much at that price to be honest

If you willing to go at tad above to get a new one then I suggest Argos....,

Or try and get a combo

I got a bike and cross trainer combo bit more pricy but that was a birthday present so can't really comment on a price


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Buy a cheap push bike and ride it with under inflated tyres. You'll soon burn the calories.


----------



## Cerrone (Mar 24, 2013)

A skipping rope is much better than an exercise bike, plus you'll develop more coordination.

If you've got an open space i'd definetly recommend one.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

I got an ex gym one (Northamptonshire ccc) for £62 a couple of years ago, £2500 new.


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

Cerrone said:


> A skipping rope is much better than an exercise bike, plus you'll develop more coordination.
> 
> If you've got an open space i'd definetly recommend one.


Got a few skipping ropes only use them down the gym haven't got any decent space to do it at home.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Where are you based mate? I'm selling a cheap bike, £25, it's a Pro Fitness one from Argos.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

MF88 said:


> Where are you based mate? I'm selling a cheap bike, £25, it's a Pro Fitness one from Argos.


Cough cough, where is Oakham??


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Cough cough, where is Oakham??


Near Leicester mate.


----------

